# meet my 200TQ Avant.....



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey folks.... I bought this 200 wagon from the service manager at my old job. It has 151k on it and it has been maint' by an Audi dealer it's whole life..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW the wheels that are on it are 4sale
























a little paint split on the hood, but I'll git er painted in the spring!!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats on the wagon...looks in awesome shape. I would love to find something like that...and especially that clean.
What do you have in store for it?
what wheels do you plan on puttin on there..
Nice find!


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: meet my 200TQ Avant..... (eight-zero scirocco)*

how much are you asking for the wheels?
do you know if they'll fit my 96 jetta gls?
i know i'll need the 4-lug to 5-lug conversion.
nice ride btw.
my first car was a 1990 Audi 100Q.
i'm trying to sell it(cleveland, ohio) for a parts car.
needs work


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: meet my 200TQ Avant..... (lilbacon3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilbacon3* »_how much are you asking for the wheels?
do you know if they'll fit my 96 jetta gls?
i know i'll need the 4-lug to 5-lug conversion.
nice ride btw.
my first car was a 1990 Audi 100Q.
i'm trying to sell it(cleveland, ohio) for a parts car.
needs work

those wheels are 5x112..you will need adaptors to fit them to your 4 lug jetta. If you go 20mm on the adaptor you might be able to fit them..depending on the offset on the wheels


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: meet my 200TQ Avant..... (jonny_breakz)*

thanks for the compliments guys.... I think I'm gonna keep er stock for now, any additional $$ will go into my Scirocco. I figure if it aint broke don't fix it. Mechanically the wagon is almost perfect..... just a few gliches and gremlins (on an old Audi really???)








If you want these wheels I'll cut you a sweeeeeeeeet deal! They are 5x112, but you can get some adapters to work. IM me if you want them


----------



## bigcfromcinci (Oct 29, 2004)

That's sweet....I have one identical...BUT mine has a v8


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bigcfromcinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigcfromcinci* »_That's sweet....I have one identical...BUT mine has a v8









whaaaa???? no ****.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

Nice wagon! It'll look great with fresh paint!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

more than you will ever know.... here is what happened to me yesterday while I was getting my haircut.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mr. Bee, what's this all about? Unintended acceleration while in recerse? :lol: Does the Radio Flyer (red wagon) have something against camrys?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

no Greg. I was minding my own business in the Barber Shop gettin' my haircut, and I asked the Barber. "Why are all those people standing next to my car?"
This dude drove his Camry up the grass area and hooked the bumper of my PARKED wagon...







worst part is he tried to break free. (note all of the mud in the p-king lot) Turns out he has had a NYS license for..... *6 mo!*
even the P.Officer didn't get a straight answer out of this guy. I'm just glad I had my camera.










_Modified by eight-zero scirocco at 4:38 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

Another reason hate toyota's and there drivers.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (yodasfro)*

Ah man..that friggin sucks...
did you ask the idiot what the hell he was doing driving on the grass up the fuggin hill...
fricken idiot..
how bad is the damage? ...looks liek bumper, trim , taililight..any damage to hatch or body?
hope captian hill climber is frontin the bill...at audi prices..








cheers to you for not kickin his azz


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

damage wasn't that bad... 
$1,376 worth from my bodyshop. I wanted to hurt him, but instead I gave him a good talking to


----------



## adrianjr (Oct 9, 2005)

nooooO!!!! That car is effing AWESOME!! AWESOME, sick wagon man


----------

